# picnic table



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

i have been wanting a picnic table for the yard,but every premade table i saw (lowes home ,depot )was not what i was looking for .i wanted an 8' long big ol heavy table.so i made one.out of 2x8s and 2x6s .this is what i ended up with.it turned out better than expected.cost was about $120.00.lowes had one made of 2x4s and 2x6s for around $95.00 w/tx,minesbetter took 4 of us to get it in the backyard.i'm so glad i made the double gate to get my jonboat in the back yard that would have been a chore to carry through the 3' gate on its side:cheers:


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like you did an outstanding job!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Way to go!!! Most of us have to stuff to design and build better than
store bought stuff...But we're too lazy...Enjoy the table for the next
20 yrs or so...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I need 3 of those.....wow!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

went to lowes the other day and my 15yo son pointed out the fact that the tables they are selling are not treated but plain old #2yp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

scruffiest1 said:


> went to lowes the other day and my 15yo son pointed out the fact that the tables they are selling are not treated but plain old #2yp!!!!!!!!!


I was going to make the same remark. I built two tables, one for myself and one for a neighbor down at our beach house using 2x6 that were came from an old deck from another house.
Ken


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

*CUTS*

SEND ME A PM WITH THE CUTS, IF YOU HAVE THEM..I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A FEW FOR OUR CATHOLIC SCHOOL...THANKS


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

actually i just kinda winged it.i found a picture of a table on the internet i think it was picnic table design 101 or something and i took their design and beefed it up i dont recall the angles on the legs.if i have time i'll measure and get back to ya'll:dance:


----------

